# Why are the old word filters back?



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

pozload my negholep, retard

Also, is the search function (sporadically) fucky for everyone, or just me?


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 16, 2021)

No idea, but now that it's back I want "Killstream" filtered to "Shartstream".


----------



## GHTD (Oct 16, 2021)

pozloading my negholep, you retard


----------



## TenMilesWide (Oct 16, 2021)

are hashbrowns and milk back on the menu?

no? I feel utterly cheated.


----------



## GHTD (Oct 16, 2021)

TenMilesWide said:


> are hashbrowns and milk back on the menu?


And coke zero?


----------



## JektheDumbass (Oct 16, 2021)

Sneed


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 16, 2021)

Retard 

Neat that one works


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 16, 2021)

soy
milk
ween
pozload my negholep
alog a-log a log
retarded retard


----------



## What the shit (Oct 16, 2021)

Retard
Retard
Retard
E. God dammit


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Oct 16, 2021)

Really? Let's check:

Ween
Milk
Retard


Well, it's not all the way back. Just a bit, here and there.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 16, 2021)

metal

(used to be wordfiltered to something like "\M/ETAL")


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 16, 2021)

test: retard


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 16, 2021)

tard cum


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 16, 2021)

Milk and ween


----------



## serious n00b (Oct 16, 2021)

penis


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 16, 2021)

What word is exceptional individul meant to be? What the fuck is going?


----------



## Tims (Oct 16, 2021)

Fuck you, retard (lets see if it works)


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 16, 2021)

Calling people r*tards is a human right. I am going to stage a Kiwi Farms walkout to protest this grotesque violation of my dignity as a trollgender person.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 16, 2021)

Who's the retard?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 16, 2021)

Only retards and niggers get word filtered when saying retard.


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

pozload my negholep, retard

Also, is the search function (sporadically) fucky for everyone, or just me?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Fagnacious D (Oct 16, 2021)

We could use a couple more filters.
Trans needs to be filtered to become "Fake" or "pretend"

So Transwoman becomes Fakewoman or Pretendwoman


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 16, 2021)

Fagnacious D said:


> We could use a couple more filters.
> Trans needs to be filtered to become "Fake" or "pretend"
> 
> So Transwoman becomes Fakewoman or Pretendwoman



I like it.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Oct 16, 2021)

Test: nigger, faggot, retard, shit, fuck

edit: 4/5, not bad

To answer the question, maybe Null finally got tired of people making fun of him


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 16, 2021)

Nigger faggot retard milk ween


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 16, 2021)

I think he remembered about wordfilters when I asked him to filter /s. He reenabled them after he implemented that one. So, you're welcome?


----------



## gasman (Oct 16, 2021)

fuck cock retard ween shit


----------



## I am vomit (Oct 16, 2021)

Fucking rеtarded shit.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm happy retard is back. Though I do like using the r-word something about seeing exceptional individual in place of it on this site feels right.


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 16, 2021)

Fagnacious D said:


> We could use a couple more filters.
> Trans needs to be filtered to become "Fake" or "pretend"
> 
> So Transwoman becomes Fakewoman or Pretendwoman


Transcontinental
Transmission
Transit

The world doesn't revolve around trannies, R tard.

Seriously though why the fuck does this site have censorship? Has the Farms turned in to reddit because of the influx of true crime faggots and Restera trannies?


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Oct 16, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Seriously though why the fuck does this site have censorship? Has the Farms turned in to reddit because of the influx of true crime faggots and Restera trannies?


retard


----------



## Rusty Crab (Oct 16, 2021)

/sneed


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 16, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Transcontinental
> Transmission
> Transit
> 
> ...


>He doesn't know


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 16, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Transcontinental
> Transmission
> Transit
> 
> ...


Turned into, lol.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 16, 2021)

r e t a r d e d
r e t a r d
retards
ween
milk
milking
coke zero
touch the p o o p
nigger
sneed
wean
weening


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 16, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> exceptional
> exceptional individual
> retards
> ween
> ...


Sneed isn't what's being filtered.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 16, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Sneed isn't what's being filtered.


it should be, when even an autistic airsoft player uses it to frame another autist for stealling the plates of chris's car its time to block the word from fucking up the board.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 17, 2021)

milk / milk
ween / ween
retard / retard
ween / ween
/cow/ / /cow/
metal / metal
 / wow

All of these were filtered at one point or another.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 17, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> What word is exceptional individul meant to be? What the fuck is going?


Retarded or autistic idr.
Edit: reetarted


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 17, 2021)

retard


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

pozload my negholep, retard

Also, is the search function (sporadically) fucky for everyone, or just me?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh hey it works!

milk

DAMNIT


----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 17, 2021)

fuckin retarded ass retard shit


----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 17, 2021)

do milk


----------



## Lonely Grave (Oct 17, 2021)

milk for retards


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 17, 2021)

Word filters are retarded.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't know what the shit and unexpected retardation is going on here, but fuck me, are we losing privileges to call people rеtarded so the rеtard would acknowledge he's a rеtard? That's some serious bullshit right here.

Edit: oh fuck it does work REEEEEEEEEEEE~

Okay the person that thought That'd be a great idea can't go fuck themselves


----------



## kiwi farms killed my dog (Oct 17, 2021)

rеtard


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 17, 2021)

ReeeeeT@Rd


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 17, 2021)

What kind of retardation is this? Why are you all so scared of calling people retards?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 17, 2021)

You're all retards for not being able to bypass a wordfilter.


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 17, 2021)

Maybe he thought to turn them on after Friday's MATI where he was talking about how "t.ouch the poop" used to be filtered to "pozload my neghole," and that's one of the ones that's working currently.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 17, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Maybe he thought to turn them on after Friday's MATI where he was talking about how "t.ouch the poop" used to be filtered to "pozload my neghole," and that's one of the ones that's working currently.


Is touch the poop really filtered, though?


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 17, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Is touch the poop really filtered, though?


Yes it is, you `[ISPOILER]`-using cheater.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 17, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Yes it is, you `[ISPOILER]`-using cheater.


Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## IKOL (Oct 17, 2021)

Вот пидорасы...


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 17, 2021)

Nigger shit faggot fuck aids


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 18, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I think he remembered about wordfilters when I asked him to filter /s. He reenabled them after he implemented that one. So, you're welcome?


I remember the word filters being decommissioned around the first or second Section 230 scare last year, probably because of them.

So if he actually forgot for that long, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 18, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I remember the word filters being decommissioned around the first or second Section 230 scare last year, probably because of them.
> 
> So if he actually forgot for that long, that would be hilarious.


Watching all the newfags cry about freeze peach is pretty cool. Imagine the salt if he ever reenables all of the stickers in the Thunderdome.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 18, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Watching all the newfags cry about freeze peach is pretty cool. Imagine the salt if he ever reenables all of the stickers in the Thunderdome.


IIRC, the only reason most of them were disabled was because Dyn complained about them-- probably ironically.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 19, 2021)

Retarded
Retard
Milk
Ween

So only some are back.


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

pozload my negholep, retard

Also, is the search function (sporadically) fucky for everyone, or just me?


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 19, 2021)

The filter for "milk" was annoying one because it was put it for the lolcow forum but left in every where else, even in the Food forum.

For a long time (presumably when 8ch was still a thing), "/cow/" filtered to "/cuteboys/".

For oldfags like me, "metal" used to be something like \ METAL / with capitals and slashes.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 19, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> The filter for "milk" was annoying one because it was put it for the lolcow forum but left in every where else, even in the Food forum.
> 
> For a long time (presumably when 8ch was still a thing), "/cow/" filtered to "/cuteboys/".
> 
> For oldfags like me, "metal" used to be something like \ METAL / with capitals and slashes.


I liked the filter for milk. It was part of the KF charm.



Fagnacious D said:


> We could use a couple more filters.
> Trans needs to be filtered to become "Fake" or "pretend"
> 
> So Transwoman becomes Fakewoman or Pretendwoman


Pretendportation? Pretendmission? Fakeit?


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 20, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Pretendportation? Pretendmission? Fakeit?


It doesn't work on partial words that way. It only works on whole words.


----------



## Fat Tub of Lard (Oct 28, 2021)

fuck shit cum nigger faggot retard fag kike cock jizz pussy cunt

Just a little test. I got filtered earlier.

EDIT: All that shit and only r e t a r d got filtered.

Also, just for fun, sneed.


----------



## Therapy Dog (Oct 29, 2021)

What the gently caress?


----------

